# Chocolate- Dipped Peanut Butter Cup Stuffed Oreos



## kleenex (Feb 24, 2013)

Chocolate Dipped Peanut Butter Cup Stuffed Oreos | RecipeBoy

I mean why not


----------



## goboenomo (Feb 25, 2013)

My brother sent me this picture. I'm going to have to make my own!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 25, 2013)

YUM


----------

